# Check out the Samsung Galaxy Round - yes, a curved phone



## editor (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm not entirely sure what to make of this. I'm not sure it'll ever make it to the UK.  Anyway, have a look at the video if you're interested:





> With a 5.7-inch display the Galaxy Round is one of the larger handsets out there, but the subtle curve to the display makes it slightly narrower and more hand-friendly than that device. Similarly, the curved back makes for a comfortable fit in the palm.
> 
> The Note 3 similarities continue under the hood, with a Snapdragon 800 processor and 3GB of RAM, backed up by 32GB of storage. On the software side, you're looking at a familiar TouchWiz UI with all the apps and features we've come to expect, in addition to some new tricks linked to the curvaceous chassis. Tilt the phone when it's off to view notifications, missed calls and battery levels, tilt in the Gallery app to view albums, and tilt at the lock screen for an animated water effect.
> 
> http://www.androidcentral.com/hands-samsung-galaxy-round


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 8, 2014)

Surely bound to break as soon as you sit on it or whatever. Is there any advantage to a curved phone screen?


----------



## Private Storm (Jan 8, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Surely bound to break as soon as you sit on it or whatever. Is there any advantage to a curved phone screen?



It'll match my new curved TV. Makes all the difference - you've not watched TV/spoken on the phone, until you've done it with something curved.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 8, 2014)

LG's version (this one is curved vertically, not horizontally): http://www.knowyourmobile.com/lg/lg...ex-release-date-specs-features-get-bent-shape

The LG one is incredibly strong and there are videos shown of it being squashed flat and not breaking. I presume Samsung have done the same here.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 8, 2014)

Private Storm said:


> It'll match my new curved TV. Makes all the difference - you've not watched TV/spoken on the phone, until you've done it with something curved.


A curved TV I can kinda understand, but a curved phone....  But if it makes you happy, then I'm happy 

Just don't get it twisted, man


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 8, 2014)

I thought tellies were all flat nowdays?


----------



## pesh (Jan 8, 2014)

nah, they're making them curve the opposite way to the way they used to curve when they were curved now.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2014)

pesh said:


> nah, they're making them curve the opposite way to the way they used to curve when they were curved now.


Convex is so 80s.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2014)

"Because we can" and "because it creates a tiny bit of differentiation in a commodified market" seem to be the only good reasons.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 8, 2014)

purves grundy said:


> I thought tellies were all flat nowdays?



Curved the other way.

Old Telly - convex
New Telly - concave


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 8, 2014)

They really are running out of marketing strategies when it comes to phones aren't they? A curved phone, ffs!

Look out for Apple's new oPhone; shaped like a polo.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> They really are running out of marketing strategies when it comes to phones aren't they? A curved phone, ffs!
> 
> Look out for Apple's new oPhone; shaped like a polo.


It sure sounds bobbins, but who knows, some people may prefer it.

When the Note came out everyone said that no one would ever use such a monster-sized phone, and that sold millions.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 8, 2014)

editor said:


> It sure sounds bobbins, but who knows, some people may prefer it.
> 
> When the Note came out everyone said that no one would ever use such a monster-sized phone, and that sold millions.



Oh I don't doubt that people will buy it. I just find the various marketing scams that phone manufacturers come out with quite amusing. I mean look at this one, "the curved back makes for a comfortable fit in the palm". They're creating a problem for people that they didn't know they had, namely "flat phones don't fit your hand properly"! 

A friend of mine, just before xmas, was following a lad between tube platforms and apparently the guy stopped a few yards in front of him and started rubbing the wall. As my mate passed him he realised the kid was affectionately _stroking an Apple poster_! 

These guys have done an extraordinary job on most of the fucking world!!!


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 8, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Curved the other way.
> 
> Old Telly - convex
> New Telly - concave


Bleedin eck


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 8, 2014)

editor said:


> When the Note came out everyone said that no one would ever use such a monster-sized phone, and that sold millions.


My ladyfriend loves her Note 2. Had to replace the one she lost in Cambodia with exactly the same model.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2014)

This curved phone was a bit on the popular side.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jan 8, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Is there any advantage to a curved phone screen?


 Presumably fewer problems with glare from lights in the user's periphery.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 8, 2014)

It would be slightly easier to reach the opposite corner with your thumb, I reckon?


----------



## pesh (Jan 8, 2014)

Wolveryeti said:


> Presumably fewer problems with glare from lights in the user's periphery.


could just as easily turn it into a death ray in summer though.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2014)

pesh said:


> could just as easily turn it into a death ray in summer though.


_Now _I'm interested.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 8, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Surely bound to break as soon as you sit on it or whatever. Is there any advantage to a curved phone screen?


presumably it is curved to exactly conform to the curvature of your buttocks

anyway, if Apple didn't think of it it's obviously a silly idea


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 8, 2014)

Wolveryeti said:


> Presumably fewer problems with glare from lights in the user's periphery.


Can't say I've ever experienced a problem like that. It may well actually focus more glare towards the user. 

<glares>


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 10, 2014)

Not sure I see any UX value from it but it's a very nice feat of engineering.


----------



## kraepelin (Jan 11, 2014)

This seems a case of cool..but why


----------

